# Weekly Competition 2017-39



## Mike Hughey (Sep 26, 2017)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us.

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 50 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U2 F R' U2 F U2 R' U'
*2. *R2 F U R2 F' R U' F U
*3. *R2 U F' R2 U F2 U' F U'
*4. *U R2 U F R2 U R2 U R U'
*5. *R2 U F R2 U' R F' R U

*3x3x3
1. *B2 R2 F2 L D2 L' U2 L' R' B2 U2 B' L D R2 U B L' F R2 U'
*2. *D' R' U B2 L' D2 R2 U' F' U D2 R2 B2 L2 D2 R2 D2 F U2 D2 B'
*3. *U2 L2 U2 R2 B' D2 L2 F D2 B2 D2 U' F2 R F2 D' R F2 D B R'
*4. *R2 B2 U2 L2 U2 F2 D2 B' D2 R2 F L B2 D U2 R F' L2 U2 R' U'
*5. *L2 B2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 D2 F2 U' B2 R U' F D2 F' L' R2 F2 R F'

*4x4x4
1. *D L D' U Fw D2 F2 Uw Rw2 D2 R' U R2 Uw L2 Rw' R' Fw2 Uw' B2 F' L2 Rw2 Uw' B' D2 Uw R2 B' Fw' F' R B Rw2 R2 B2 L' Rw2 Fw' R
*2. *B L2 Fw L Rw F2 U Rw2 R' Fw U F' U' Fw' D' Uw' U2 Rw' B U2 L R2 U' B L2 B2 Fw2 F2 L R' Uw2 F2 L' Rw D L' B' F2 L' R'
*3. *Rw' R Uw2 Rw2 B' Fw2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' D Uw' Rw2 F2 U2 Fw2 R2 Fw2 R' D' F2 Uw' L' Rw Uw2 U2 Rw D2 Rw R B L' U' B2 Fw' F D2 U' Fw' Rw
*4. *Uw' U' L2 Rw' Fw R' Uw' L' Rw R' U2 L2 D' L Rw' D U' Fw' F' Uw2 L2 D2 Uw Fw D U B2 R Fw' D2 U R' B2 L F' Uw' Fw F2 D Rw2
*5. *D' L D U2 L' Uw R Fw2 F Uw' U' Rw B' Fw' D F2 Rw2 D2 Uw2 L R F' D Uw' F' Rw Fw2 L2 Rw D2 U2 Fw2 Uw L' F Rw2 F2 U2 Fw2 U2

*5x5x5
1. *L' Fw' D' B' L2 Lw2 Rw2 U Rw2 Bw' Fw F L2 B2 Bw2 Lw' Rw B' Bw F2 Dw Uw2 R2 Dw2 Uw' R2 Uw Fw Rw2 Fw' D L' Lw2 Dw' Rw2 Bw' Dw' Uw Lw2 Bw Lw2 R Uw2 L D2 B2 Fw' F' Uw' F D' U2 B Fw' F2 D' B2 Bw' Dw2 B
*2. *Rw2 D Dw2 U2 R2 Bw Fw Uw' B2 Bw2 F2 D2 L' Rw' B' Lw Rw2 Dw' Lw2 B' U R' B' F2 Uw B Uw2 R D2 L2 Lw' B2 F2 R' Dw2 Uw2 R2 F' D Dw2 Fw2 U' B2 U F2 Lw' Dw B Rw' Dw2 Uw2 B F2 L' D2 B' D' L2 Rw U2
*3. *Fw2 R2 Bw' L' F' Rw2 R Bw R' F U' Lw' Rw2 Bw2 F' D R B2 F Uw2 U' Rw' R U' Fw' R2 Fw' F L2 Lw2 U Bw' L2 Uw2 F U' Bw2 Fw2 R2 Dw2 Uw Lw' Uw Lw Dw2 B2 F Dw2 L' R D' F' Lw' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 L F' L Uw
*4. *Dw U' B' Lw' R' Bw' F2 Dw2 B' F L' Lw Rw' R' Uw Rw B' Lw' R D' Bw2 Rw B Lw' Rw' Uw2 L Uw Lw' Uw' Lw Rw2 D2 U2 F Lw2 D' L' Rw2 Dw Bw F2 Dw2 L2 Bw' D' Uw2 L R' Dw U' B Lw' B' Fw Rw Fw' F2 Lw B2
*5. *L2 Dw' Uw Fw D2 Dw2 Bw U' F' Dw2 U' Lw2 R2 Fw Uw B2 D U' B Fw' L B' Fw Dw Rw Fw F2 D Bw Uw2 R D' Rw D Uw2 B' Fw' D' Bw' L U2 B L2 Bw2 Dw2 Fw Lw' R' B Bw2 R D' Dw' Bw Fw2 Uw' Lw' Rw2 B2 Lw'

*6x6x6
1. *2L2 B2 U' 3R 2D R B2 2L' 3R2 R U' B2 2L' 3F U' 3F2 2R R D B' 2R B2 F 2D' F' 3U B 2B2 F 2U' 3R B 3F' R D 2B 2F' F L2 2L R2 2U' U2 2L2 3R2 D2 3U 2U' 3F2 2F' 2L 2F' R 2D U' L' 2B2 2U' U' 2F2 2D2 3F' L 2R D' F D2 U2 2L F
*2. *2B 2R' 2B' F' 2R2 3F L2 2L' F2 R 2B' D F' 2L' B' D' B 3F2 D2 3U2 2B2 3U' B 2B2 3F' D' 3F' L' B' 3F L' 3R' F2 2U' 2B2 2F' F2 R' 3F 3R' R U' R2 B2 3R' 2B U2 3F L2 3F' 2R 2F2 U2 2F F 3U' 2F' F2 U2 2F' U' L' F L2 2L' 2R 2D2 U 2B2 3U
*3. *2D U2 2F' 3R U2 3F' 2F2 F2 D2 U B' 3R' F2 U B 2F2 L2 2B 2F 2D' 3R' B' F L 2L 2R 2U2 F 2L2 F 3R' U F D 2U2 2B 2F U2 F2 D U' 2B' 2D2 3U2 2B' 2F F R2 F2 R B2 2B2 2F2 D 2D' 3U2 U' B2 D L' 2L D 2F' L2 2U' U L' 2R2 F2 3U'
*4. *3R2 F' 2R' 3U B' R 3U' 3R' 2D 2U 2B' D' R' 2U2 3F2 2L' 2B' 2D' 2R' 2B2 3F 2F2 F2 2R2 2D 2F F R 2F2 R2 B 2B' 2R' 3U' 2U R' D2 3U' B2 2U B U' 3R2 2B 3R 2U 3F' L' 2R2 2B F 2R2 R' 3F' 2U' 2L 2R2 D' 2D2 3U' 2U' 3F 3R2 B D' 2B2 D2 3U' 2L2 2F'
*5. *2L 3U2 3R U' R2 3U2 2B L' 3U' 2L F2 2L' 2D' 2U B2 F' L' 3R2 R' 3U2 U2 R2 D' 2L U2 3R2 2R2 R' B' R 3F' 2F2 2L 3U2 B 2B R' B D2 B R2 3U2 B L 2U' 3F 2R' 2B2 U B2 2U L2 R D' B2 3F 2R2 2D 3U' F 2L B' 2B2 2F' 2R U2 L' 3R2 2D' 2U'

*7x7x7
1. *2B 3R 3D' 2L 3D' 2F' D F2 2D2 3F' R' 2F2 2D' 3U2 3B 3F 2F' 2U2 3F' 3U2 R2 D 3U2 B2 3L 3B 2R2 D' U' B' L' 3R' 2R R' 3U2 2L' 2F 2R 2B 2F D2 B' 2D' L2 2L R 3F L 3B 2F2 L 3L2 3D' F 3R 2U2 L2 3L2 2R' D2 2U2 F2 U2 3F' 2R2 D' 2D 3D2 3L2 B2 3R2 3U 3L2 3B 3D2 3U 2U2 2R2 3U2 2L F 2D2 3F 3D 2U2 U 2L2 3L' 3R' 2R' 2D' B' 2F 3D2 3U B 3F2 U' B2 2L'
*2. *3F' D' 2D U' L 2D 2L' 3B F' 2U2 U2 2F' U2 L2 2U B' D 3B2 2F' F' 3U' L' B' 3U2 2U B2 U2 2B' 3U2 3L' 2R2 R 3U2 2L' F2 3R' 2R 2U2 3B 2L' 3U2 3F2 2R' 3B' 3L 3R' 2U' 3F' 2F F' U 3R' 3B' 3R 2R2 2D 2B' 3F 2U' 3L 3U2 L2 R F2 3D2 3B' 2L 2R2 2U F2 3U B2 3F' R 2F' 3U 2R 3U2 L2 B2 F 3R' 3D' 2F' 2D' F' 3U 3L2 D' 2U B' 3R2 3B 3D 3R' U' F2 U2 2F2 L2
*3. *3U 2F 3U 2F 3D B 2U' 3L2 F' L' 2R' B 3B' 2L 2R B 2B' U 3F' 2L D 3B' 2R2 D2 2R' B2 2D' 3U2 F L 3L 3R2 D2 3R' 3B L 3R2 3F2 F U 3L2 B2 L' 2U U 2L 2B' 2F' 3L' D2 3D2 3B' L B 2L2 R' 2D2 U 2F' 2L 2U B 2F' L 2F 3D 3U F2 3L 2U' U B' 3B 3F' F' 2L 2B2 R U' B2 3U' 2F 2D' 3L' 3R' 2B' R 2F F 2U' 2F 2U2 B2 3B 3R 3D2 3B U2 3L 3F
*4. *2D' 3U' 2U B' 2B L2 2L2 3L' 3R' R2 3B 2U' 2F2 L 2U2 R 3B2 D2 3R2 2U' 3R2 2F 3R2 2R 3D 2L' B2 2U' 2B2 3F' F U' 3L2 F' 2L2 D2 F2 U B2 3R' 3B2 L2 2B' 2L2 3R2 2D 3L' R 3F2 U 2B2 F' 2R 2D2 U2 3B U' 2R' 3U2 2L' 2D2 3B 3F 2F F2 2D' L' 2R 3U2 2U2 U2 3R' B' 2L D2 2U 2B2 2F' 3U 3R B2 2D 3F F' U 2B 2R 2D2 2U2 R2 B' F L' 3F D2 3U2 B2 3B F D
*5. *2R' 2B2 3U2 L2 2U' L' 2L' 3R2 2R R' 2U 2L' 2B2 2F2 2R2 2B' F' 3L' 3B' D2 2B R' B 2U2 2F2 2L 2B2 D 3D' L' F 3D2 F 3D' U2 3L2 3F' 3U2 2L2 3U2 L' 3R2 2D' 3D 2U' 3L2 2U' L2 2U' 2B 2F 3L R' 2U U 3R2 3B' 3F2 2D' L 2R 2D2 B 2F2 2L B' 3U2 R' D2 2D' 2B 3B' L 2L B2 2L2 3U' B' 3F 3L' 2R2 B 2F 2L' 3L2 3D 2L2 2B' 3F' 3R2 2U L' 3B' 2D2 3D' 2L' 3B' 2U U' R

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *U F U2 R F' U2 F' U2
*2. *U F U2 R' U' F' R U'
*3. *F U' F2 U R' U2 R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *U D2 L' B' D L F L R' U2 D R' B L U2 L U2 D2 F R Fw Uw2
*2. *F2 D F R2 D2 U' B' U B R' F2 L' R' B R2 F D2 L2 F L' Fw' Uw'
*3. *U F L' U B2 F R D R2 U' R' U' B F2 U' F2 B' U2 L D Rw2 Uw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *R' F2 U B' D B' L' F2 U' F' Uw Fw R2 F2 Rw' R2 Uw2 U2 L R2 B' Rw F Uw' U' Rw2 D' U Fw U F2 D2 Uw Rw' D U' R Fw2 U Fw'
*2. *F' L R2 Uw' Rw2 Uw' B' Fw' R2 F2 Rw' Uw' B2 L2 Uw' F' Rw' U2 L' R2 Uw2 F2 D' Uw' B' D B U' B F Uw2 R Uw' L2 F2 Uw' B' Fw' F' D
*3. *U Rw2 U F' L R2 F R' Fw L' F' R D U' B' Uw U2 L2 Fw' D2 U' Rw2 B2 F2 R2 F2 R D Rw' Fw2 Uw' L' B Fw2 Rw' B' L' Rw2 U' L'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Uw B Fw' F Dw' Uw' R2 Bw' Fw' R B2 L' U' L2 Lw F' Rw' Fw2 Lw Rw' Dw2 Uw2 U' B2 D2 Dw L2 Bw L D' Dw2 Uw' B Fw2 Uw2 Rw R2 B2 R2 Bw' L' D' R B D' F Uw' F' Dw2 Bw2 Fw' R2 D' Uw' B2 Fw2 D2 Uw U Fw
*2. *Lw2 Fw2 U Rw R U Fw' Lw D2 R' B2 F' R Bw R B Fw2 Dw' Rw2 U' R' F' R' D2 Dw2 U B Rw Uw U2 Rw2 F' Uw U B2 Fw2 R B2 Uw Bw Rw' Bw Fw' D' R U2 L2 R' Uw' Bw F' R' Uw R2 Uw2 B2 Rw2 Uw' R2 B'
*3. *Rw2 R2 D' B D R2 U' Fw' R2 Fw' L2 Uw' R2 B Bw' L Bw' Rw' Dw Uw2 F D2 B' L Dw2 L Rw' F Rw' U2 Fw2 U2 Fw' U' Bw' D' U2 Bw2 L2 R2 D Lw R2 D2 Dw' U R U2 Fw' F' L Rw B2 F D' R2 F2 Dw L R2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *D2 2B' R' U2 2B2 3R' B 2L2 3R' 2R2 B' 3F 2L2 2D2 3R2 2R 3F2 D' 2D2 3U' L' D 2D 3F2 R 3U' 2U U' 2L 3R F2 D' 3U R2 B2 2F F 2L2 2D2 3F' D' L2 3F' F2 2D' U 2F2 U' L' D 2L 3R' 3U2 B' 2B2 2F2 2D 2U2 2L' F2 3U' 2L' 2D' 3R' 2U R2 D 2D2 2U2 2L'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2R 2B D 3D B' 2B 3F' 2F L 3L' 3R2 2R' 3U U2 2B 2D' 2U 3L 3U2 2B2 3F' 3R2 2F 2R' B2 2B 3U' U' 3L' 3F 2L2 3R 2R 3B L' 2R' 2B2 F' 3R' 3F D2 R' D' 2L 3R' 2D2 3U L2 2D2 3L 2D2 R2 2B2 3D U2 3F 2R2 R' 3U' 3B2 3L' F' 2D' 3L' 2B2 2F' L' B' 3U2 R' D L2 B2 3B2 3D' 2U2 3R 3D 3L' B' D' L2 B2 3L' 2R2 D 3D U2 2L2 2B2 2F' F 3R' B 2U2 B' 3R2 B 3U 3L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *D L D F B U F2 D L F' R2 L F' R2 L2 U F' D2 B Rw2 Uw'
*2. *U2 D B2 D2 U2 L F2 L F U' R2 L' D' L R2 U' R' D2 B' Rw' Uw'
*3. *D2 F2 R D L' R F R' B L U R2 L2 B' F R2 D2 L2 D2 L D' Rw2
*4. *U2 L2 R2 U B L U2 R U D2 R2 F U2 B' L D2 U B2 F2 D2 R' Fw' Uw'
*5. *U R U' R D' L' F2 L' D2 U L U2 B2 R' F2 B2 L' R F D' Rw' Uw'
*6. *D F R' D U' L' F2 L2 B U' D2 F' U' R B L' D' F' B' D2 B Rw2 Uw
*7. *D' R2 U2 F U' R' U2 F' D2 F' D2 L2 F U' D2 R U2 B' F' L'
*8. *F' R2 D B' D2 R D U L2 R D F' U' F' U2 B2 R2 L B2 D2 Fw'
*9. *U F2 U' R L' F D B' R' D L U' D' F2 R' F' R L F' Rw2 Uw'
*10. *L' D2 L D' R2 L' F' R2 D' F L' F' B2 U F R D' B D2 Rw2 Uw'
*11. *F U' F' R2 D' U2 B' R' F' R U F2 R' B L B U' R' L
*12. *U D2 L2 B2 R2 L2 U2 L R D B2 F2 U' B2 U' F2 B2 D' U Rw Uw2
*13. *F L2 F D U L F R2 L2 F2 U' D B L B2 D' U2 L F2 D R' Fw Uw2
*14. *D2 B' R2 U D' B L' F2 D L' U' B2 U D L' D2 L U' R' U'
*15. *U2 D F' B2 D' L2 R' D2 R2 U' L' R' U2 D R2 U' R' D' L B2 Rw' Uw'
*16. *U' F U F2 B' R' D U' B F U D2 F2 B R B2 F2 R2 U' B Rw2 Uw'
*17. *R' L2 F' R' B' R' F R2 F2 B' U R D B' R U2 F2 B' L' R2 U2 Fw'
*18. *F2 B2 R' B R' B R F' U B2 D F' B2 U2 F2 D' B' D' R L2 Uw
*19. *B F' R F R2 F R U2 L2 F2 R2 U' F' R L2 U B' R B Rw2 Uw
*20. *B' R' L D' R' L D' L' D L U' F2 L F' L B' U D F' L Fw' Uw'
*21. *L B R F' L R2 B' D2 R L D' F2 B' R2 F D L2 F' L' Fw Uw'
*22. *R2 D' R' L U' D B' U2 D' R D F D2 L' D' L' B' F L' F' Rw2 Uw
*23. *L2 F U B' R' D2 L' D' B' U F R' U2 L' B L U' D L Fw' Uw'
*24. *L2 R' B R F2 R2 L2 B R' L' B2 U' F2 B2 R' L2 D2 U L Fw Uw
*25. *U' F' B' D B2 R L2 F U' B' L2 D2 R' U' L' D B2 D2 U2 L' Fw' Uw'
*26. *R U' D2 R U L' B' D2 U' L2 D' U2 B' L2 F2 R D U2 F D'
*27. *R U' R F' D B U R F2 R' D2 R F' R' F L' B' F2 L2 Fw Uw2
*28. *U' B' R2 B2 R2 B' R' B' R F' L' B2 L2 F2 U B' D2 F B L Fw' Uw2
*29. *L R2 B D' F U' L2 F R' D' B F D' R' F2 L2 R B2 D F' Rw Uw'
*30. *B' U B' F' U' R F L2 D2 R' B' L' U' F' R D B2 F2 L' U Fw Uw'
*31. *U B F U2 D2 B U' D2 B2 F' L U' D2 R2 U D' F' D2 F' B2 R2 Fw Uw
*32. *F U2 B' D2 L D B' F U' L' B D2 F B2 U2 D2 R U' L2 Fw' Uw2
*33. *B2 L' D' R L' D2 B' F R2 D2 B U2 B' F2 D B' R2 U' F Rw Uw'
*34. *D2 U L2 F2 U B F' D2 U F2 U L' F2 L2 U' F R2 D R L2 F' Rw' Uw2
*35. *D' R L U' F2 D2 B R F2 R F D' F L2 U2 B D2 B' U' D2 R Fw
*36. *D2 L2 U L B' F L U L' B U2 R F R' U' F2 R' F D' L Fw' Uw'
*37. *R2 U2 F2 B R U' B L' F L F2 B R' U2 B2 F2 L' U B' Rw' Uw'
*38. *R2 L2 B2 U' F' L' F R2 B' F' L2 D2 L' B2 D' U2 F R' D L U2 Fw' Uw2
*39. *R2 D F' R D' F2 R' L2 B' F2 L2 R' U' F2 R L' F2 L' D Fw Uw'
*40. *U' B U' R2 L' B F D2 B2 U F L2 F D2 R U B2 D2 L' R2 D'
*41. *U2 D' R F B U' L' B' F D' R' D' R' F' R' F B U2 B Rw' Uw
*42. *F2 L D2 B2 F U2 L' F2 L B' U B' L' R B D2 B D2 U' Fw Uw2
*43. *L2 U D2 F' R' U R' D' R' B' R' L U2 D L' R2 B F2 U' L F' Rw2 Uw
*44. *D2 R' D F2 L2 U' B2 U R' B' U' R' L B2 L2 U' F' R L Fw Uw
*45. *F2 R' L' F2 R' F2 D2 F B D U' R2 D2 F2 R' F' D L2 R D Fw' Uw
*46. *F' L' F R B2 R L' F2 B2 R' D L D F' L U L' U2 D Fw Uw'
*47. *F B' R2 F2 L D' U F' U2 R' D B' U F2 D' B U2 D R' U D2 Fw'
*48. *D' B D B R2 F' D2 L F B U2 R B2 U R B L U' B L U Rw2 Uw2
*49. *L' U' F U2 R L2 B2 U' R' L2 F' L' U' D' L' R' D2 F' D' F2 L2 Fw Uw'
*50. *R2 F' D2 U B' F U R F' U F2 B D' L' D F2 L2 F' D' F2 Rw2 Uw2

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *B' R2 U2 D' L B D2 R' U D2 F2 B L2 F' R2 U2 R2 B' U2 L2
*2. *U' R2 F2 D2 U F2 D F2 R2 F2 L' D R' B' D2 U F' R' D L U
*3. *D2 L2 U' R2 U B2 D' F2 R2 U' L2 F R' B' U R2 U' F' L' B' U
*4. *R2 U F2 D2 L2 R2 D' B2 R2 D' R2 B F' R' F' D2 L D2 F' D F2
*5. *F L2 B' U R' B' L2 B2 D' L F2 U R2 U' L2 U F2 U2 R2 L2 D'

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *R2 L2 D' F R2 U L D2 B U L2 B2 U' F2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2
*2. *R L2 U' D2 B U' F L2 D R D2 F' D2 R2 F D2 F' U2 B D2 B
*3. *L U' B2 L B R2 L' B2 D F R2 F L2 F2 U2 B' R2 B U2 D2
*4. *R2 U' F D' L B R' D R F' L D2 L' F2 R2 B2 U2 R' B2 U2 L2
*5. *U F2 D' B2 U R2 D L2 U' F2 D F R' B' U L2 R2 B' D' R2 U'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' L2 F R2 U2 R2 F2 D2 B D2 B R' F2 U B2 L2 U2 L B2 D F
*2. *L2 B2 U2 B R2 B R2 U2 R2 B L D F' D2 B2 L R2 D' R' U
*3. *R' B' D L U' L D L2 F' R' B2 D2 R' B2 R' B2 U2 D2 R F2
*4. *L2 F2 D B2 R2 D' F2 U2 F2 U' B2 R D L U2 B2 F' R D U
*5. *U R2 D F2 D' F2 U' R2 D2 B2 F2 R' B' U R' U2 L R2 U2 F' U'

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R2 D2 B F D2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 U' B F D' U2 L B' R B2 R2 F'

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U F' R F2 U2 R U2 R U'
*3. *L2 U2 B L2 D2 B2 F' R2 F2 L2 D F' R' B L D' B F2 L' B'
*4. *Fw R2 F' U2 B2 Rw' R2 B F2 U2 L' R U Rw2 R2 D' Uw L' Uw U Fw2 Rw2 D L2 B' F L2 R' Fw2 U2 L2 U2 L' Rw' F2 D B Fw' D2 U

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F' R F R' U' F U R2
*3. *R' B' D R L' F U2 B U2 L2 U2 R2 L2 B2 D' B2 U R2 U2
*4. *L2 Fw' Uw2 L2 Rw R' B' F' Rw' B' L B' D2 U Fw2 L R2 F2 L' U' Fw F' U2 Rw D2 R F U R' D2 Uw' Rw2 D2 Uw' U' Fw' L2 U B D'
*5. *B L2 D2 Uw U B Fw F' Uw Bw R2 U L' Rw' R' Fw' Uw2 Bw Dw2 U2 Fw2 D Dw' Uw Rw Fw2 U' R2 Dw' L2 Rw2 B2 Fw2 L Dw Rw' U' Lw Rw2 D Dw Lw' F2 Uw' Rw' R F Rw2 B' Fw Lw Rw R U2 B' Fw' D Uw U' Bw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *F' R' U R2 U R F' R2 U'
*3. *D F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 L2 D F U' L2 D U' L D' L2 R B'
*4. *L' Rw Uw' Fw U B Uw Fw' L' D2 Uw' Fw' Uw2 L' Uw2 B2 R' D B' Rw' Fw' F' Uw R2 U' F Uw' R' U2 L B2 F' D2 Uw' Rw' B Rw2 B Rw2 Uw
*5. *B Bw L2 Fw' D2 R F2 D Uw Bw Uw2 U2 R2 D' Lw' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 Dw' Lw' B' Fw2 Lw2 D2 Dw Rw2 B Lw' D2 Uw B' Fw' F Lw2 F U2 L2 U2 L' Dw' B D2 Rw' Uw2 Rw' Dw' F2 Lw' Bw Dw' B' F2 D2 B' Bw2 Fw' F2 Dw' B' Rw'
*6. *B2 3U2 B2 3F 3R 3F U2 2B L2 2D 3R2 2R2 2B2 2R2 3F 3U 2R2 R B 2F2 2D 2R' D 2L' R' 2D' 2B' 2F F' U' 3R R F2 2L' D 3U2 2F D' U' 2L 3F 2L' B2 2U' 3F' 3U L U 2L' 3R B 3F2 2U' 3R' F2 2D F2 2L' 2F 2D 2F' 3R2 2U' 3F' 2D2 2B 2L' D2 3F' 2F2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U' F R2 F U F' R F' U2
*3. *B2 R2 F R2 F2 D2 R2 U2 F R2 F' R' U B' F2 D L2 B' R' D2 F2
*4. *D' Uw' Rw2 U B L' Rw U L2 U L2 Rw R U L Rw' R' Uw2 U R2 D F2 L Fw Uw' U' B2 Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Fw2 F2 L' Rw' U L' R' F2
*5. *L2 D R D2 Rw Uw2 B Fw2 Dw' Rw' R Uw U' B2 F' Lw R Fw2 F Dw' U' Fw F2 Rw R' Dw2 U2 Bw2 Fw F Lw' Bw2 L' Lw Rw2 Dw U L2 Lw' Rw2 Fw2 U' L' Lw Rw2 Fw' Rw2 F' Dw B2 Fw' F' Lw2 Dw U' R' D' F2 Rw' Uw2
*6. *2R' 2D2 U 3R' B D 2U' U B' F' U F R' U2 B2 3F2 R2 3U F' R2 D 2L' 2R2 R' D 3R 2F' D B2 2R 2F' 2D2 L2 3F2 2F2 U 2L 2U2 U2 B 3U L2 B2 D' 3U' 2R' 3U B2 2D 3U U' 2R 3U2 2F 2R2 F' 2D B L' 2U2 2B2 F' 3R2 2R2 B' 2R 3F' 2L' 2R2 U
*7. *F2 2L' 3R' 3F' 3D2 2U 3R2 2D 3B' 2F' D2 3U 2R 2U' 3R2 R' 3F2 2F L 2B' 3F 3R 3D' 2F' L 2R R 3B2 2F 2L' D2 2D' 3U' L' 2L2 2R2 2D2 3D' L2 3L2 3B 2R' D2 2U 3F2 2L2 3L2 2D 2F' D' 3U R2 B2 L R B2 3B2 3U2 2U2 2R 2U2 3R R F 2D 3L' 3D' 2B 2R R D' F' 2D2 L' 2F2 D2 B' 3F' 2R R2 3D 3F' 2R2 U' 2B2 2R 2U2 L D 3U2 3F D 2F2 3U2 3R2 2B2 3B' F' 2U2 B

*Clock
1. *UR1+ DR1- DL5- UL3- U5+ R3- D1+ L1- ALL2- y2 U1- R4- D1- L1+ ALL2+ DR DL UL
*2. *UR2- DR2- DL2- UL2+ U5- R1+ D1- L2- ALL2- y2 U4+ R0+ D5+ L6+ ALL6+ UL
*3. *UR1- DR3+ DL6+ UL6+ U1- R3+ D2- L0+ ALL3+ y2 U1- R2+ D4- L3+ ALL5+ UR DL
*4. *UR5+ DR4- DL4+ UL2+ U3+ R4+ D0+ L0+ ALL6+ y2 U3- R4- D2+ L5+ ALL3+ UR DL UL
*5. *UR5+ DR1+ DL5- UL0+ U3+ R6+ D3+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U5- R2+ D2+ L2- ALL4- UR DL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*4. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *R U' L' B U L' U L' l r' b' u'
*2. *R' L' U B U L' B L' l' b' u'
*3. *U B U' L B' U' R B l r' b'
*4. *U' L' R' B U' L' U R l' r b' u
*5. *B' R' B' U L B' U L' r b u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, 5) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (2, 0)
*2. *(-5, 0) / (-1, 2) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (2, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, 4) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -4) / (6, 4) / (0, -4)
*3. *(3, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-2, 0) / (0, 1) / (2, 0) / (6, 0)
*4. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (-4, -1) / (3, 1) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (0, -5) / (0, -4) / (6, -2) / (6, 0) /
*5. *(0, 5) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (-3, 0) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (-1, 3) / (3, 3) / (1, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, 2) / (0, -4)

*Skewb
1. *B R B' U' R U L B U' B' U'
*2. *R L' B U R' U B L' U B' U'
*3. *L' U' L' B R' U' R' B U B' U'
*4. *L' U' B U L' B R' B' L' B' U'
*5. *L R' L B' U L R B' R' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*4. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U

*Mini Guildford
2. *R2 F U2 F' R' F2 U' R2 U
*3. *U B' U' F2 R' U' L D2 F D' B2 L2 D R2 F2 D R2 F2 D' L2
*4. *Uw2 R2 Fw F L F2 Uw' Rw' D' Fw Uw2 L Fw2 L2 Uw' B Rw B' D' Fw D2 U' L' F' Uw' B' F Rw R D R2 B Rw2 B2 Fw R' U' Rw2 D U
*5. *Bw Lw D Fw' Dw Lw2 B' F2 Lw2 Bw' F' Lw2 D Dw2 Bw2 F Lw2 Bw2 R2 B' U2 B2 U Lw' B Fw' F2 Lw2 Rw' D2 Bw Rw' B Dw Fw' R' Fw2 F' L R Uw2 B2 Dw Lw2 D2 U B2 Dw' Lw2 R2 D R2 Fw2 Lw D Fw Uw Fw2 Uw2 Lw2
*OH. *F L' B D2 L' B' U B R D F2 B' L2 D2 R2 L2 B' D2 F' L2
*Clock. *UR0+ DR6+ DL5- UL5+ U3- R1- D4+ L6+ ALL3- y2 U3- R4- D5- L6+ ALL2- UR DR DL UL
*Mega. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*Pyra. *U B' U B L R' U' B' r' b
*Skewb. *B U L R' U B' R B' U' R' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (5, -4) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (2, -3) / (0, 4) / (5, 0) / (-1, -2)


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 26, 2017)

*3x3x3*: 25.70, (31.49), 28.13, 30.17, (21.55) = *28.00
6x6x6*: 5:44.43, (4:49.71), (5:47.71), 5:07.01, 5:19.20 = *5:23.55
Megaminx*: 3:18.06, (3:08.78), (3:22.43), 3:21.26, 3:18.58 = *3:19.30
5x5x5*: 2:56.46, (2:41.75), 2:55.70, (2:57.89), 2:56.79 = *2:56.32
2-3-4 Relay*: *2:27.89*; 11.06, 31.88, 1:44.94
*2-3-4-5 Relay*: *5:29.25*; 12.05, 28.75, 1:46.10, 3:02.35
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*: *10:33.99*; 17.20, 29.50, 1:32.16, 3:03.75, 5:11.36
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*: *18:01.17*; 9.37, 30.66, 1:40.46, 2:54.06, 5:09.28, 7:37.32 Really happy with that. PB 7x7 single, and PB 2-7 relay by 1:56.63
*4x4x4*: (1:45.41), 1:31.17, (1:16.06), 1:17.00, 1:31.42+ = *1:26.53 *PB Ao5 if it wasn't for the +2 on the last solve. 1:17 was an OLL parity, too.
*7x7x7*: 8:13.75, 7:55.40, (DNF(8:55.75)), 7:38.62, (7:31.65) = *7:55.92 *PB single and Ao5


----------



## CornerCutter (Sep 26, 2017)

*Pyraminx:* 4.83, (4.90), (4.12), 4.31, 4.73 = *4.62*


----------



## Fred Lang (Sep 26, 2017)

*3x3: *(19.86), 13.96, (12.05), 16.34, 14.47 = *14.92
Mach the scramble: *3:05.73, 3:01.23, (4:59.90), (2:34.77), 4:24.78 = *3:30.58*


----------



## avocado (Sep 27, 2017)

*2x2: *(1.16), 1.22, 1.89, (5.06), 1.19 = *1.43
3x3:* (7.84), (15.14), 8.02, 8.88, 8.31 = *8.41
Square-1: *11.16, (11.27), (9.42), 9.85, 9.99 = *10.33

*


----------



## ican97 (Sep 27, 2017)

*3x3*: (12.92), 14.08, 13.93, 14.62, (14.73) = *14.06*

*3BLD*: 42.26, 31.86, *26.34* = 33.49


----------



## AidanNoogie (Sep 27, 2017)

3x3: 12.49, (12.04), 13.08, (15.47), 12.43 = 12.67

Square 1: (28.32), (43.14), 42.37, 31.85, 36.59 = 36.94


----------



## xbrandationx (Sep 27, 2017)

*3x3: *18.36, 18.44, (17.20), (24.41), 21.33 = *19.38*


----------



## cuboy63 (Sep 28, 2017)

2x2: (1.27), (DNF), 2.04, 2.39, 1.54 = 1.99
3x3: 6.42, (5.53), 6.22, 6.15, (7.06) = 6.26
4x4: 27.25, (22.99), (32.05), 28.93, 27.84 = 28.01
5x5: 52.24, 52.71, 52.00, (52.97), (50.87) = 52.32
OH: 11.61, 10.86, (10.13), (13.25), 11.64 = 11.37

3BLD: 31.43, DNF (35.88), DNF (27.56)


----------



## applezfall (Sep 28, 2017)

cuboy63 said:


> 2x2: (1.27), (DNF), 2.04, 2.39, 1.54 = 1.99
> 3x3: 6.42, (5.53), 6.22, 6.15, (7.06) = 6.26
> 4x4: 27.25, (22.99), (32.05), 28.93, 27.84 = 28.01
> 5x5: 52.24, 52.71, 52.00, (52.97), (50.87) = 52.32
> ...


lol your going to get 1st place in 3x3,4x4,5x5,oh lol every week


----------



## OJ Cubing (Sep 29, 2017)

2BLD: 28.95, 25.07+, *21.93* = 25.31 Mo3
3BLD: DNF, *51.90*, DNF
4BLD: DNF, DNF, DNF //Three rushed attempts, bad recall


----------



## GenTheThief (Sep 30, 2017)

3x3x3: 14.33, (28.58), 14.72, 14.69, (10.86) = 14.58 lol I suck
no.2 was a zbll that i knew i knew and turned out that I did know


----------



## Sandro Pastor (Oct 1, 2017)

2X2X2: (10.36) (14.50) 12.17 10.55 11.49 AVG: 11.40


----------



## okayama (Oct 2, 2017)

*FMC*: 32 moves


Spoiler



Scramble: R2 D2 B F D2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 U' B F D' U2 L B' R B2 R2 F'
Solution: L' B2 L2 B U L' F' L D F' D2 F D F' D2 F' D L D2 L D' L F' D B R B' L B R' B' L'

Firstly I found

F2L minus 1 slot: U L F' D R B' D' U2 L' F L2 U' R' D'

but no good continuation was found. I tried another start:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: D2 U' B' L2 B2 L (2x2x2 block + D2)

2x2x3 block: D' L' D L' D L'
F2L minus 1 slot: D2 R' D R
All but 5 corners: F' D F2

but 1 corner is twisted in place. 
(IF says optimal insertions give 28 moves, though)

The best I could find in time was:

(Inverse)
Pre-scramble: F2 U' B' L2 B2 L (2x2x2 block + F2)

2x2x3 block: D' F L' D L' D2 L'
F2L minus 1 slot: D' F

(Normal)
Pre-scramble: F' D L D2 L D' L F' D

F2L minus 1 slot: L' B2 L2 B U F2
Orient edges: F2 L' F' L
More square: D F'
All but 3 corners: D2 F D F' D2
Correction: F' D L D2 L D' L F' D
Corner 3-cycle: B R B' L B R' B' L'


----------



## guusrs (Oct 2, 2017)

fewest moves: 28

explanation:


Spoiler



solve: R F D L' F' R B2 L2 B D' F2 D2 F' D F' D2 F2 L' F' L B' D' L' D L B D2 U (28)

premove: U
223 block: R F D L' F' R B2 L2 B (9+1)
F2L-1: D' F2 D2 F' (13+1)
F2L: D F' D2 F2 L' F' L (20+1)
(forced) lucky LL: B' D' L' D L B (26+1)
correction: D2 U (28)


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 3, 2017)

2x2-7.133

7.225,7.818,6.356,(7.823),(5.856)


3x3-30.945

29.16, 32.221, 31.454, (29.019),(37.090)


----------



## sqAree (Oct 3, 2017)

*3x3:* 15.77, (12.47), 13.40, 18.81, (DNF(15.44)) = *15.99*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 3, 2017)

So we have results for week 39: very very close at the top of the podium
congrats to jakgun and Isaac and then lejitcuber!

*2x2x2*(46)

 1.43 avocado
 1.86 jakgun0130
 1.99 cuboy63
 2.00 lejitcuber
 2.02 mvcuber12
 2.03 leomannen
 2.08 applezfall
 2.30 turtwig
 2.39 Isaac Lai
 2.56 cuberkid10
 3.12 Competition Cuber
 3.56 Tx789
 3.71 ichcubegern
 4.14 DGCubes
 4.17 Poketube6681
 4.39 obelisk477
 4.40 speedcuber71
 4.54 LegendaryMJS
 4.77 Jonsa87
 4.99 T1_M0
 5.00 MaxCubes
 5.03 Arttu Puttonen
 5.04 ErikCR
 5.04 GarethBert11
 5.94 typeman5
 6.04 epride17
 6.05 Bogdan
 6.06 Aerospry
 6.23 Moonwink Cuber
 6.31 The Blockhead
 6.43 TipsterTrickster
 6.68 Teemu
 6.80 Bubbagrub
 6.82 theos
 6.92 a3533
 7.13 Duncan Bannon
 7.26 Thrasher989
 7.44 h2f
 7.46 YoAkshYo
 7.74 aberdeener
 8.80 Mike Hughey
 9.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.52 RyuKagamine
 10.14 Jacck
 11.40 Sandro Pastor
 18.79 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(64)

 6.26 cuboy63
 7.00 mvcuber12
 7.87 lejitcuber
 8.40 avocado
 8.95 hssandwich
 9.40 speedcuber71
 9.43 cuberkid10
 9.51 jakgun0130
 9.72 Isaac Lai
 10.77 Competition Cuber
 10.97 turtwig
 11.08 obelisk477
 11.32 typeman5
 11.35 DGCubes
 12.36 Keroma12
 12.37 YoAkshYo
 12.55 ichcubegern
 12.67 AidanNoogie
 12.97 Jonsa87
 13.01 Arttu Puttonen
 13.17 pjk
 14.21 ican97
 14.58 GenTheThief
 14.62 CyanSandwich
 14.92 Fred Lang
 15.04 leomannen
 15.13 MaxCubes
 15.66 Bogdan
 15.76 GarethBert11
 15.79 Tx789
 15.93 Harkaran
 15.99 sqAree
 16.14 Agguzi
 16.53 LegendaryMJS
 16.57 epride17
 16.67 applezfall
 16.94 Aerospry
 17.11 T1_M0
 17.59 Poketube6681
 17.59 h2f
 17.61 LorieFice
 17.76 ErikCR
 17.88 jtcubes
 18.79 Guillaume
 18.90 Deri Nata Wijaya
 19.36 thegreynomad16
 19.38 xbrandationx
 19.81 Moonwink Cuber
 20.87 Thrasher989
 21.42 The Blockhead
 21.56 Mike Hughey
 22.27 TipsterTrickster
 23.84 Teemu
 24.03 aberdeener
 24.05 a3533
 24.61 Bubbagrub
 26.66 undick
 28.00 One Wheel
 28.10 ronaldm
 28.58 theos
 29.23 RyuKagamine
 30.94 Duncan Bannon
 33.27 MatsBergsten
 33.95 Jacck
*4x4x4*(38)

 28.01 cuboy63
 29.34 mvcuber12
 32.36 cuberkid10
 35.50 lejitcuber
 37.15 Isaac Lai
 40.28 speedcuber71
 42.69 DGCubes
 43.23 jakgun0130
 50.79 ichcubegern
 51.96 Competition Cuber
 56.96 Keroma12
 57.58 Jonsa87
 58.23 GarethBert11
 1:00.21 typeman5
 1:02.77 obelisk477
 1:02.93 Tx789
 1:03.43 LegendaryMJS
 1:03.82 T1_M0
 1:06.34 applezfall
 1:07.92 Bogdan
 1:09.54 leomannen
 1:14.44 The Blockhead
 1:19.55 epride17
 1:23.28 Poketube6681
 1:23.34 YoAkshYo
 1:23.94 Bubbagrub
 1:24.33 Aerospry
 1:26.53 One Wheel
 1:35.53 thegreynomad16
 1:37.44 Mike Hughey
 1:38.47 ronaldm
 1:47.10 RyuKagamine
 1:48.43 ErikCR
 1:53.45 Teemu
 1:56.55 theos
 2:02.49 Jacck
 2:02.93 MatsBergsten
 2:32.64 Thrasher989
*5x5x5*(25)

 52.32 cuboy63
 58.83 mvcuber12
 1:07.85 lejitcuber
 1:09.23 cuberkid10
 1:15.86 speedcuber71
 1:17.19 jakgun0130
 1:19.27 Isaac Lai
 1:24.07 DGCubes
 1:35.81 Keroma12
 1:51.04 Jonsa87
 1:57.51 Tx789
 2:01.12 Competition Cuber
 2:01.85 obelisk477
 2:19.93 Bogdan
 2:28.39 epride17
 2:35.10 leomannen
 2:36.12 T1_M0
 2:38.50 Mike Hughey
 2:40.17 applezfall
 2:56.32 One Wheel
 3:01.88 h2f
 3:05.37 Jacck
 3:35.48 ErikCR
 3:40.79 MatsBergsten
 3:45.56 LegendaryMJS
*6x6x6*(13)

 2:36.18 jakgun0130
 2:54.54 speedcuber71
 3:00.61 Isaac Lai
 3:01.61 Keroma12
 3:28.47 Jonsa87
 4:09.95 Tx789
 4:11.45 obelisk477
 4:11.74 YY
 4:59.79 Mike Hughey
 5:23.55 One Wheel
 5:35.38 Bogdan
 6:50.72 ErikCR
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(11)

 4:05.59 Keroma12
 5:34.74 Tx789
 6:12.62 YY
 6:14.14 Jonsa87
 6:55.94 obelisk477
 7:52.18 T1_M0
 7:55.92 One Wheel
 8:01.68 Mike Hughey
 8:24.02 RyuKagamine
 8:27.72 Bogdan
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 one handed*(37)

 11.37 cuboy63
 15.94 jakgun0130
 16.20 lejitcuber
 16.89 Isaac Lai
 17.47 typeman5
 19.33 cuberkid10
 19.52 YoAkshYo
 19.71 ichcubegern
 20.22 turtwig
 23.81 speedcuber71
 24.34 leomannen
 24.72 Keroma12
 24.83 DGCubes
 27.59 Tx789
 28.65 Jonsa87
 30.40 applezfall
 31.60 LegendaryMJS
 32.44 Bogdan
 33.08 T1_M0
 34.11 Aerospry
 34.62 thegreynomad16
 36.51 obelisk477
 36.71 Poketube6681
 46.39 a3533
 50.60 Bubbagrub
 51.81 RyuKagamine
 52.60 undick
 54.80 epride17
 55.16 GarethBert11
 55.51 jtcubes
 57.14 Mike Hughey
 58.36 ErikCR
 1:00.09 ronaldm
 1:02.10 Jacck
 1:02.50 TipsterTrickster
 1:06.90 Guillaume
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
*3x3 with feet*(7)

 44.15 Elo13
 1:09.41 Bubbagrub
 1:19.19 Isaac Lai
 1:45.50 Tx789
 1:50.27 T1_M0
 2:28.09 Mike Hughey
 3:01.54 RyuKagamine
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(26)

 6.99 turtwig
 9.39 lejitcuber
 9.40 jakgun0130
 9.53 applezfall
 9.54 leomannen
 12.77 Isaac Lai
 21.23 Mike Hughey
 21.93 OJ Cubing
 22.76 speedcuber71
 22.84 ichcubegern
 24.45 DGCubes
 24.73 T1_M0
 32.62 h2f
 34.52 Jonsa87
 35.62 Deri Nata Wijaya
 39.14 MatsBergsten
 39.56 GarethBert11
 49.05 cuberkid10
 50.55 YoAkshYo
 1:04.00 Bogdan
 1:06.18 RyuKagamine
 1:10.30 Bubbagrub
 1:12.73 obelisk477
 1:33.56 Jacck
 DNF Moonwink Cuber
 DNF Tx789
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(25)

 26.34 ican97
 31.43 cuboy63
 31.66 YY
 51.90 OJ Cubing
 54.31 T1_M0
 1:05.35 YoAkshYo
 1:05.70 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:06.46 ichcubegern
 1:09.19 thegreynomad16
 1:28.00 Mike Hughey
 1:32.60 DGCubes
 1:39.99 MatsBergsten
 1:41.77 Jonsa87
 1:55.35 obelisk477
 2:41.67 Isaac Lai
 3:24.47 Bogdan
 4:05.82 Bubbagrub
 4:35.51 GarethBert11
 5:28.17 applezfall
 5:28.60 RyuKagamine
 5:54.91 Jacck
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF ronaldm
 DNF h2f
 DNF Tx789
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 3:10.63 YY
 5:38.58 T1_M0
 7:28.16 MatsBergsten
11:02.04 Mike Hughey
11:02.53 Jacck
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF OJ Cubing
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(5)

14:17.69 Mike Hughey
20:36.45 Jacck
 DNF YY
 DNF Deri Nata Wijaya
 DNF MatsBergsten
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(3)

 DNF Jacck
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(2)

 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(14)

39/40 (51:00)  kamilprzyb
14/17 (60:00)  Deri Nata Wijaya
5/5 (19:25)  MatsBergsten
5/6 (30:29)  Jacck
3/3 (23:10)  Bubbagrub
6/10 (58:54)  FastCubeMaster
6/10 (59:30)  Mike Hughey
 DNF thegreynomad16
 DNF Jonsa87
 DNF T1_M0
 DNF Bogdan
 DNF DGCubes
 DNF RyuKagamine
 DNF obelisk477
*3x3 Match the scramble*(13)

 41.21 mvcuber12
 57.48 T1_M0
 59.47 lejitcuber
 1:14.83 Bogdan
 1:17.78 Mike Hughey
 1:29.80 speedcuber71
 1:49.37 Jacck
 1:55.08 jakgun0130
 2:12.73 obelisk477
 3:49.03 Teemu
 DNF YY
 DNF applezfall
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2-3-4 Relay*(28)

 52.27 lejitcuber
 54.51 cuberkid10
 55.32 speedcuber71
 56.45 Isaac Lai
 1:06.43 Competition Cuber
 1:08.15 jakgun0130
 1:08.38 DGCubes
 1:12.25 Jonsa87
 1:18.06 obelisk477
 1:18.91 T1_M0
 1:28.99 Tx789
 1:32.61 LegendaryMJS
 1:32.63 leomannen
 1:35.46 GarethBert11
 1:36.45 Aerospry
 1:36.94 applezfall
 1:49.33 Bubbagrub
 1:49.65 epride17
 1:52.09 Bogdan
 1:54.33 ErikCR
 2:04.68 YoAkshYo
 2:05.42 Thrasher989
 2:05.74 Mike Hughey
 2:27.89 One Wheel
 2:39.54 Teemu
 2:39.97 theos
 2:45.00 Jacck
 3:01.08 aberdeener
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(19)

 2:05.18 cuberkid10
 2:09.61 Isaac Lai
 2:19.16 jakgun0130
 2:27.22 speedcuber71
 2:31.31 DGCubes
 3:11.82 Jonsa87
 3:14.98 obelisk477
 3:19.54 Competition Cuber
 3:19.79 Tx789
 3:59.68 leomannen
 4:08.77 Bogdan
 4:18.18 epride17
 4:35.21 applezfall
 4:41.17 LegendaryMJS
 5:26.99 Mike Hughey
 5:29.25 One Wheel
 5:58.37 Jacck
 6:02.10 theos
 DNF ErikCR
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(7)

 5:41.13 Isaac Lai
 7:22.77 obelisk477
 7:54.73 Tx789
 9:27.86 Bogdan
10:03.09 Mike Hughey
10:33.99 One Wheel
12:44.38 Jacck
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(6)

13:22.47 Tx789
14:34.87 obelisk477
18:01.17 One Wheel
19:15.20 Bogdan
19:26.29 Mike Hughey
22:17.77 Jacck
*MiniGuildford*(8)

 3:52.07 cuberkid10
 4:02.44 jakgun0130
 6:41.31 Tx789
 6:44.54 Jonsa87
 8:42.70 epride17
10:29.90 Mike Hughey
13:29.99 Jacck
 DNF RyuKagamine
*Kilominx*(6)

 26.01 jakgun0130
 27.34 DGCubes
 37.43 Jonsa87
 52.69 Tx789
 1:00.04 leomannen
 1:30.83 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(28)

 2.42 lejitcuber
 3.71 jakgun0130
 4.03 Isaac Lai
 5.35 applezfall
 5.65 DGCubes
 6.03 Competition Cuber
 6.18 cuberkid10
 6.20 Jonsa87
 6.24 leomannen
 6.30 ichcubegern
 6.43 speedcuber71
 6.84 Bubbagrub
 7.95 Tx789
 8.11 epride17
 8.72 Bogdan
 9.27 Teemu
 9.86 T1_M0
 10.14 Aerospry
 11.34 GarethBert11
 11.92 CyanSandwich
 12.15 Poketube6681
 12.98 theos
 16.20 Mike Hughey
 16.48 typeman5
 17.32 LegendaryMJS
 17.55 Jacck
 22.48 ErikCR
 27.04 MatsBergsten
*Clock*(14)

 10.24 cuberkid10
 10.31 jakgun0130
 10.58 ronaldm
 11.37 lejitcuber
 13.34 T1_M0
 14.73 Jonsa87
 15.82 RyuKagamine
 17.72 Tx789
 21.05 Mike Hughey
 21.97 ErikCR
 27.13 applezfall
 28.51 Bubbagrub
 29.78 Jacck
 41.68 epride17
*Pyraminx*(31)

 3.21 lejitcuber
 3.43 DGCubes
 3.85 jakgun0130
 4.03 applezfall
 4.44 Isaac Lai
 4.62 CornerCutter
 4.63 T1_M0
 4.72 Competition Cuber
 4.80 mihnea3000
 5.29 cuberkid10
 6.17 ichcubegern
 7.18 leomannen
 7.63 Jonsa87
 7.77 Tx789
 7.85 YoAkshYo
 7.90 GarethBert11
 9.19 speedcuber71
 9.93 Teemu
 10.54 CyanSandwich
 11.53 epride17
 11.65 Thrasher989
 12.43 obelisk477
 13.60 typeman5
 14.07 Aerospry
 14.60 Moonwink Cuber
 14.79 Bubbagrub
 15.28 Poketube6681
 16.76 Jacck
 17.15 a3533
 19.00 Mike Hughey
 21.30 ErikCR
*Megaminx*(15)

 51.36 Isaac Lai
 52.55 jakgun0130
 1:01.83 cuberkid10
 1:18.66 Jonsa87
 1:33.93 Tx789
 1:39.85 leomannen
 1:59.38 applezfall
 2:02.45 obelisk477
 2:05.29 YoAkshYo
 2:31.36 Bogdan
 3:19.30 One Wheel
 3:24.88 Mike Hughey
 3:46.59 Aerospry
 4:14.96 Jacck
 DNF ErikCR
*Square-1*(25)

 10.33 avocado
 10.95 jakgun0130
 11.24 lejitcuber
 12.13 speedcuber71
 14.50 Isaac Lai
 15.17 cuberkid10
 19.90 ichcubegern
 20.03 Competition Cuber
 22.12 DGCubes
 22.84 Tx789
 24.14 Jonsa87
 27.08 leomannen
 27.66 T1_M0
 30.79 applezfall
 34.90 YoAkshYo
 36.94 AidanNoogie
 42.86 Bubbagrub
 51.44 RyuKagamine
 51.53 Mike Hughey
 1:04.59 Aerospry
 1:07.71 Jacck
 1:08.65 ErikCR
 1:11.84 Poketube6681
 1:24.16 epride17
 1:27.23 Bogdan
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(19)

28 guusrs
29 Bogdan
30 Jacck
31 undick
31 Mike Hughey
32 T1_M0
32 Bubbagrub
32 obelisk477
32 CyanSandwich
32 okayama
34 Isaac Lai
43 applezfall
44 Tx789
45 Aerospry
51 epride17
60 YoAkshYo
DNF  thegreynomad16
DNF  Guillaume
DNF  theos

*Contest results*

449 jakgun0130
448 Isaac Lai
393 lejitcuber
384 cuberkid10
381 Jonsa87
366 Tx789
358 DGCubes
357 speedcuber71
351 Mike Hughey
348 T1_M0
336 obelisk477
318 applezfall
296 Bogdan
290 leomannen
269 ichcubegern
261 Competition Cuber
258 cuboy63
225 YoAkshYo
222 Jacck
203 Bubbagrub
197 mvcuber12
192 epride17
185 GarethBert11
171 Keroma12
162 MatsBergsten
162 typeman5
162 turtwig
161 Aerospry
155 LegendaryMJS
141 avocado
131 Deri Nata Wijaya
129 ErikCR
124 Poketube6681
117 RyuKagamine
105 thegreynomad16
101 CyanSandwich
96 One Wheel
93 YY
85 Teemu
79 ican97
75 Arttu Puttonen
74 h2f
69 MaxCubes
64 AidanNoogie
63 hssandwich
62 OJ Cubing
62 theos
58 Thrasher989
58 Moonwink Cuber
58 The Blockhead
52 undick
50 ronaldm
50 a3533
47 pjk
45 GenTheThief
43 Fred Lang
43 Guillaume
41 TipsterTrickster
40 kamilprzyb
37 jtcubes
37 Harkaran
36 sqAree
35 FastCubeMaster
35 Agguzi
29 guusrs
28 CornerCutter
27 LorieFice
26 aberdeener
25 mihnea3000
24 okayama
21 xbrandationx
19 Duncan Bannon
11 Elo13
4 Sandro Pastor


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 3, 2017)

Hmmm I thought my MTS was missing but it seems like it didn't register on he page :/ Oh well it's just one point, so congrats to Jakob!


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Oct 3, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> So we have results for week 39: very very close at the top of the podium
> congrats to jakgun and Isaac and then lejitcuber!
> 
> *2x2x2*(46)
> ...



6.26 and 7.00 3x3 avgs? Does anyone know if its legit?
Also i gave the comp a shout out on a huge cubing group on facebook this week!


----------



## Isaac Lai (Oct 3, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> 6.26 and 7.00 3x3 avgs? Does anyone know if its legit?
> Also i gave the comp a shout out on a huge cubing group on facebook this week!


Cuboy is Bill Wang, MVcuber is Mats Valk...


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Oct 3, 2017)

Isaac Lai said:


> Cuboy is Bill Wang, MVcuber is Mats Valk...



Damn haha i wasn't aware of that! Sorry. 
Also yay i recently met Mats even though i'm sure he doesn't remember me or my name XD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 3, 2017)

SpeedCuber71 said:


> 6.26 and 7.00 3x3 avgs? Does anyone know if its legit?
> Also i gave the comp a shout out on a huge cubing group on facebook this week!


I check such times and I see no reason not to believe that Bill Wang can be sub-7.
Nor Mats V. It would be different if it was Mats B .

@Isaac Lai : You would have gotten at least 4 points for a MTS DNF.


----------



## SpeedCuber71 (Oct 3, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> I check such times and I see no reason not to believe that Bill Wang can be sub-7.
> Nor Mats V. It would be different if it was Mats B .
> 
> @Isaac Lai : You would have gotten at least 4 points for a MTS DNF.


 I wasn't aware that it was Bill and Mats who got the averages


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 3, 2017)

Lottery time!! Who will win $15 at the Cubicle to enlarge your cube collection?
Let's see then.... 74 cubers competing. The lottery oracle grumbles and moans
and then cries: NUMBER 62!

*That is sqAree!! *Who, I noted, did not compete in many events as usual but
who just in the nick of time made an entry for 3x3. That was a smart move!
A winning move .


----------



## kamilprzyb (Oct 3, 2017)

@MatsBergsten 
Can you check what is the highest ever result in mbld in these comps?


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Oct 4, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> @MatsBergsten
> Can you check what is the highest ever result in mbld in these comps?


I'm pretty sure you can click a link on the competition website when viewing statistics. Something like: "ever wondered what the highest results on this page are? Click here".

Edit: 
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded 1st place in week 39 *38 points* 39/40 in 51:00 Kamil Przybylski

..is what it says for MBLD


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 4, 2017)

kamilprzyb said:


> @MatsBergsten
> Can you check what is the highest ever result in mbld in these comps?


What David says is correct, even if we include results entered here in the Forum. 
Your excellent 39/40 has been made once before but in 58:53 minutes.
Last year the best was "only" 31 points.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Oct 4, 2017)

MatsBergsten said:


> Lottery time!! Who will win $15 at the Cubicle to enlarge your cube collection?
> Let's see then.... 74 cubers competing. The lottery oracle grumbles and moans
> and then cries: NUMBER 62!
> 
> ...


So close I got 58 ):


----------

